# Change Channel After Recording



## Impster667 (Nov 26, 2005)

This struck me the other night. My family and I were out the other night and we set the Tivo up to record a show off of one of the movie channels, HBO, Max, etc. I don't remember which.

The movie recorded as expected but as we walked in the house with our 10 year old daughter I hear the sounds of an 'adult' movie now on the TV. Sure the easy fix would be just turn off the TV when you leave. But it would be nice to have a setting that you could tell the TV to change channels once the recording is done. 

That way once it's over I could have Tivo turn back to animal planet for our pets . Course I suppose I could also pick something on the channel to record after the movie.. but anyway..


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The new "Kidzone" feature might fix that, by locking out viewing of objectional content.


----------

